# Forget the frames (forget the bars too).



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Was not sure where to hang this thread - might as well be in TF as possibly relevant.

Here goes - movable *free-comb nest block*.

Nothing wrong with just a "free-comb nest block" where the bees can build whatever they feel like.
This really does mean free-hand cross-comb, just to make it clear. 
The free comb is to be limited to the special compartment whereas standard frames/bars to be used outside of the compartment.
I suppose this can be implemented as few standard frames fused together and the bees can have 100% control inside such block.
The nest block can be still moved as needed within the hive OR moved between compatible hives.
Entire hive box can also serve as as "free-comb nest block".

Why TF...
Because there is observation that such "free-comb nest block" may contribute into mite tolerance/resistance OR overall bee health (as a part of the equation) (page 11 of the PDF listed below - documented 12 years no treatment bee colony).

The ideas are not mine, but from this book where the author implements the ideas after observing the feral bee behaviors (will require auto-translate).
https://naturalbeekeeping.ru/lib/Oleg/01_Ulei_Cezar_v5_kn.pdf

PS: added - if you scroll the PDF all way down, there are hive diagrams and photos of how the "free-comb nest block" was implemented by the author.


----------



## TxGypsy (Mar 17, 2012)

Well it would be natural and treatment free. Unfortunately it is also uninspectable, which is illegal in some states and not really advantageous for the beekeeper. Also small hive beetles would love it!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

TxGypsy said:


> Well it would be natural and treatment free. Unfortunately it is also uninspectable, which is illegal in some states and not really advantageous for the beekeeper. Also small hive beetles would love it!


You would inspect as a typical TB bar - flip it over the exact same way (upside down). Carefully.
IF it is movable and inspect-able - I will argue this is a "movable frame" (just innovative model).
Beetles - strong colony should take care of the beetles; weak colony is a potential problem yes.
Nice thing - we have it cold up here to handle the beetles.

I think the important unknown is - how big this "box" should be so to be practical.


----------

